# Filter GPH



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know this is somewhat of an issue that can be debated forever, but Ive been researching filter flow rates. Ive found answers for cycling the total volume anywhere from 4-10 times per hour. Thats quite a large range. Whats the minimum? Whats prefered? Whats best? Ive got a 46 gallon bowfront, which Im guessing actually holds 40 (46 minus substrate & decor).

The issue I have is: currently I have a c-360 canister filter on it (360/40 = 9 cycles per hour) which is plenty fast flow rate. But 360gph is WAY too fast for a UV sterilizer Id like to hook up. Should I replace the c-360 with a c-220? 220gph would work better for the sterilizer, but Id also be reducing the cycle rate from 9 per hour to 5.

Is it worth losing some gph to add a sterilizer? What would you do?


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

you know i would like to know that answer, i had thought of adding one with my 55 gallon setup that has a magnum 350 canister and a 40-60 HOB filter... hopefully your question will be answered! Just wondering, how come its too much flow for that uv filter?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

what UV filter are you looking at, I have a AUV 25w unit that flows 1200gph max.

I use a 950gph pump on it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

too much flow doesnt allow dwelling time to take place thus just moving the water thru and not effectively sterilizing it like it should. underflow will cause less water to circulate inside the unit but will allow longer dwell times to effectively cut the baddies down.

I do advice getting one with a bulb wiper, it makes cleaning so much easier.


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

360gph is too fast because in order for the light to work, the water must be exposed to the light for a certain amount of time. If the water moves past the light too quickly, the light was not given enough time to do its job. One could also get a higher wattage sterilizer which can handle the faster flow. Every sterilizer has a table which shows its capabilities at different water speeds.

I hope someone is able to chime in with an answer for us.


----------



## dcullen (Mar 9, 2011)

bry1105 said:


> I know this is somewhat of an issue that can be debated forever, but Ive been researching filter flow rates. Ive found answers for cycling the total volume anywhere from 4-10 times per hour. Thats quite a large range. Whats the minimum? Whats prefered? Whats best? Ive got a 46 gallon bowfront, which Im guessing actually holds 40 (46 minus substrate & decor).
> 
> The issue I have is: currently I have a c-360 canister filter on it (360/40 = 9 cycles per hour) which is plenty fast flow rate. But 360gph is WAY too fast for a UV sterilizer Id like to hook up. Should I replace the c-360 with a c-220? 220gph would work better for the sterilizer, but Id also be reducing the cycle rate from 9 per hour to 5.
> 
> Is it worth losing some gph to add a sterilizer? What would you do?


Split the output with a tee and ball valve, run the UV at the appropriate rate.


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am looking at the CoralLife Turbo twists. Possibly the 18w. Aquarium Ultra Violet Sterilizers: Coralife Turbo-Twist UV Sterilizers According to their table, my flow rate of 360 is a bit too fast.


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

well also let me ask.. what exactly all does it do? i basically bought my setup.. got on here and ordered the best stuff i could so that i'd have a stable system that was very efficient...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

too much to type here
read this
UV Aquarium Sterilizers - UltraViolet.


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

so it hooks inline on a cannister filter? like my return line would loop through the sterilizer?


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

"so it hooks inline on a cannister filter? like my return line would loop through the sterilizer?"
Exactly.
Now, not to place blame or anything, but my thread kinda got hijacked. What would you guys do in my situation?


----------



## mrnmrskyle (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry man, didn't mean for that... but to maybe help you, i saw some online that were ment for larger movements of water, maybe you should just go for one like that.. that way you still have you good amount from your cannister and the uv


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

instead of running it through your filter, get a spearate power head and run it independantly. You'll have to add plumbing but it sounds like the easiest solution if its possible.


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, don't worry about it.
Im not sure what Im going to do yet. I dont like the idea of downsizing my filter. Im also not a fan of running an independant pump for it; Ive got enough plumbing back there already. I like to keep things simple. So, my options left are:
- Get a sterilizer powerful enough to work at 360gph (which will get pricey)
- Split the return line and add a valve to slow the flow for an average sized sterilizer
- Forget about a sterilizer all together


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How much do you want to spend? A Coralife 36W, 12x turbo-twist UV sterilyzer is about $200. Flow rate is 400-1200gph. They make smaller versions and you can rig up as mentioned with a powerhead or inline. I used mine with a powerhead before I upgraded to canister filters.

The flow of your tank filter is fine with 4-5 times per hour turnover. Opinions will vary


----------



## bry1105 (Apr 19, 2011)

Id prefer not to spend a lot (surprise eh?) but if I decide to get one, Id probably go with the Turbo Twist 36W. I dont want to downgrade my filter, and I dont want the extra plumbing involved with splitting the return line or an independant pump. Like I said before, I like to keep things simple. So, I guess it comes down to whether or not I feel like coughing up $200.


----------

